# Can I install FreeBSD on RaspberryPi 3B+?



## BaRRaKudaRain (Jan 1, 2019)

So, can I do it? Because some linux distributions is not work on my Pi. 
P. S I KNOW THAT FREEBSD != LINUX


----------



## cbrace (Jan 1, 2019)

Why ask? Just try it.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jan 1, 2019)

Yes you can.  There is a section of this forum called "Non-i386/amd64 and embedded" that has lots of discussion of that.  I ran FreeBSD 12.x on a RPI 3B for a few months about a year ago, then switched to Raspbian.  Some people are running it, and are reporting small problems (like certain things not working under X, which implies that the basic OS and most of X work fine).  My experience was that too many small things were unsupported, subtly broken or too hard to set up, , which is why I switched to Raspbian.

The single biggest shortcoming is that the built-in wireless (on the Pi 0W and the 3) is not supported under FreeBSD.  For some applications, that can be a deal-breaker, but in many cases it's easy to work around (with wired ethernet or a USB WiFi dongle).


----------



## Spartrekus (Jan 2, 2019)

BaRRaKudaRain said:


> So, can I do it? Because some linux distributions is not work on my Pi.
> P. S I KNOW THAT FREEBSD != LINUX



it works on rpi 3 b+.
I have one, it looks like this.
https://github.com/spartrekus/freebsd-raspberry-pi
https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/sn...NT-arm64-aarch64-RPI3-20181226-r342541.img.xz

the big problem is that there is NO WEB BROWSER !!!!!
(only terminal one: elinks, w3m or links)

The advantage of FreeBSD is that it works much much faster than Debian or Devuan.
Debian or Devuan are slow because the operating system is programmed with layers on layers, etc.... slow system. It is unstable and not reliable. Best is when there is systemd or a modern desktop., slow as ever. Like all android's phones.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jan 2, 2019)

Here so nice dongles

belkin n300 with rtwn0 and 0x050d 0x2103, i.e. rtl8192cu
or the rtl8188cus rf 6052 are superbe dongles, highly compatible with freebsd.

Belkin N300:







Belkin N150:





Here the commands:

```
pkill wpa_supplicant
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev rtwn0
wpa_supplicant -B -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
ifconfig wlan0 up scan
dhclient wlan0
ifconfig -a
```

Please find too a mirror of the files: https://sourceforge.net/projects/freebsd-raspberry-pi-3b/files/CDROM/


----------

